# Scott - True? Availability of Foils and Addicts



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Hoping a rep from Scott can chime in. I'm shopping for a bike and it sounds like the Addict and Foil 10s are all sold out?


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Very likely, as they're close to doing their summer dealer camps and expos to show the 2015 product. They also had ~200 bikes / frames stolen from a warehouse in Switzerland, so stocks make very well be sparse.

Most shops, dealers, and reps want to move product, especially in this crappy global economy, and will check to see if a model / size you're after was sent to another shop and gone unsold. Horse trading among dealers if fairly common.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like these guys may still have some: The World's Largest Cycle Store | R&A Cycles

It's going to be mail order unless you live in New York ... but, they have some listed as in stock, looks like most sizes as well.


----------

